# Reynolds 520 vs. 4130 chro-moly



## krokus454 (Sep 16, 2009)

Could anyone please explain the difference between Reynolds 520 and 4130 chromoly steel? I have two steel rigid 29ers. One is 520 and the other is....you guessed it...4130 chromoly. Personally, I think the Reynolds is a little bit more springy and forgiving.....What do you all think?


----------



## ryker (Sep 9, 2008)

I believe Reynolds 520 is just branded 4130.

Unless your two rigid bikes share the same geometry, butting, and so on, it would be difficult to draw conclusions about the material from their ride characteristics.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

Reynolds 520 is the same as Reynolds 525 which is a non-heat treated CroMoly. The difference is that 520 is Asian produced tubing made to Reynolds specifications.

4130 CroMo is too generic of a term...it only specifies a type of steel, not the actually tube diameter, thickness, and butting. 4130 can be drawn to feel exactly the same as Reynolds 520 if it uses the same tubing profiles.


----------



## umarth (Dec 5, 2007)

When comparing 520 Reynolds and 4130, build quality is going to be a bigger deal than the type of steel. Which two bikes?


----------



## metrotuned (Dec 29, 2006)

*Tom from Forth One Thirty Inc mission statement includes 4130 specs...*

Source: http://4130inc.com/

*What is 4130? *

4130 is a code of the American Iron & Steel Institute that defines chemical composition of the steel, chromoly. "41" = low alloy steel 1% *chro*mium 0.2% *moly*bdenum. "30" = .30% carbon. Any number of carbon and steels in small percentages will be unavoidable (such as silicon, manganese) with the remaining majority of 97-98% made of iron.

:thumbsup:


----------



## krokus454 (Sep 16, 2009)

2008 GT Peace 9r multi is 4130
2009 GT Peace 9r single speed is Reynolds 520


----------

